# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Leachie update for Zina and everyone else

## Stewart_Reptiles

Finally got some pictures of him all fired up, he is growing and I am really enjoying watching him grow. No attitude whatsoever either.









So Zina do you have a Leachie yet?  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2019),_dakski_ (02-01-2019),_Dianne_ (02-02-2019),_hilabeans_ (02-03-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (02-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-02-2019),_Sauzo_ (02-03-2019),_zina10_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

STUNNING!
I would love to have one but they are very expensive

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-01-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Thanks they are definitely on the high end price wise when it comes to gecko species, but they are not that easy to breed and are not mass produced like crested either so it definitely explains the price.

I do tend to have an expensive taste in reptiles even for those that are just pets.

----------

_dakski_ (02-02-2019),_zina10_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

If and mean IF I was ever going to breed a reptile this would be the one  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Thought this was about food.

----------


## Jellybeans

There a little bit expensive to eat


> Thought this was about food.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> There a little bit expensive to eat
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


How much do I need?

----------


## Jellybeans

Bout a grand

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Bout a grand
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Gota hunnert!

----------


## Jellybeans

Nope

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Two hunnert?

----------


## Jellybeans

You better pick another gecko to dine on!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> How much do I need?


You are looking at $750 to $2000 depending on size and local.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2019),_MR Snakes_ (02-01-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Cannot be comfortable lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2019),_Dianne_ (02-02-2019),_gunkle_ (02-02-2019),_hilabeans_ (02-03-2019),_zina10_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## Treeman

> Cannot be comfortable lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Geez Deborah, in that picture I can't even tell where the gecko ends and the piece of wood begins!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Geez Deborah, in that picture I can't even tell where the gecko ends and the piece of wood begins!


That is one of the slight issue when you have cork in their enclosure, sometime you open the cage and you're like "omg where is he?" Because once completely on the cork they are perfectly camouflaged.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2019),_Dianne_ (02-02-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful baby...and that camouflage is incredible!  I can only imagine the find the lizard that causes.  :Surprised:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great photos of that little stunner,wow them eyes


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-02-2019)

----------


## zina10

Oh, just saw my name !!!

And of course its the great Enabler !!!! haha..

What a gorgeous little creature you have there. Oh, I would love to have one. And a Chewie, too. And of course I still want a black bellied Hoggie, too!

So much I want, so little space...

I have decided I want a bigger house. I need a dedicated reptile room!!! It will be my "she room" !!! It needs to be a BIG room, with a great view, beautiful animals, a comfy couch or chairs and it will be MY room, my sanctuary. 

Of course other rooms will have reptiles, too, LOL. Still need quarantine rooms, etc.

Right now I have so many people visiting throughout the year. Family coming from overseas. I have to have some rooms that are reserved for company. 

Every so often I catch myself wondering if I couldn't squeeze in some more enclosures here and there, though, so you never know!!! LOL

I love that last picture. They are so funny. Those geckos make you smile and laugh all the time, even when they do nothing in particular. Everyone should at least have one Rhac !! 

Thank you for (finally, lol) posting some pictures. The little dude is awesome  :Smile:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-04-2019)

----------

